# A basic overview of VW's Ordering/Production/Delivery timeline and what Status Updates tell you



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've asked an Admin to make this a "Sticky" for the time being given the many who have been frustrated in the delays, poor communication from dealer, etc...

As the topic states it's a basic overview to help in understanding what the different statuses mean. 

First, the most important tool in getting info is your order's Comm Number. Once your dealer puts your order into the system it generates a Comm Number. Ask for it. Your Comm Number is what your dealer uses to check your order's Status within VW's system. As your vehicle progresses through the system it is assigned different statuses. Below is an explanation of those status updates. 

Process for Ordering and Order Stages:

1. You agree on equipment and price with your dealer.

2. If your model has ordering open then the dealer will go ahead and enter the order into the VW system. Once the order is entered a Commission (Comm) Number is generated immediately. Get a hold of and save this number if you want to be able to get status updates on the vehicle. Available allocation is not required to place the order in the system but the order will sit in the system with status "I.S. Order Bank" until the dealer is assigned allocation for the model. Basically, IS Order Bank is a dealer wish list. If the order never receives allocation it will never get built.

3. If the dealer has multiple orders for the same model they can assign priority ranking to the orders.

4. When allocation is received at the dealer, the order system will ask the dealer which orders he wants to send to the factory. Usually this is by priority ranking but the dealer is free to change this and send any order they want to the factory. (An example is if they have 4 orders waiting and only 2 allocation slots to use - they can pick which 2 orders to send to the factory.)

5. Once the order is sent to the factory it will update to FACTORY ORDER BANK. This basically means the vehicle will be built. Usually within a week a set of ETA dates is generated for the order providing a rough estimate to its arrival date.

6. One to three weeks later the order will update to PRODUCTION STOCK. The vehicle is now on the assembly line to be built! Usually remain this status 1-3 weeks.

7. Next the order updates to INTRANSIT FROM FACTORY. The car has been built and there should be a VIN number at this time. The car is heading towards the USA.

8. Once the vehicle is received at a US port the status will change to PORT STOCK.

9. Once the car has been cleared from port the status should change to INTRANSIT INLAND. The car is on a truck heading for the dealer.

10. Final status will be DEALER STOCK. The car is at your dealership!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Plex ! Can orders be analyzed on the computer screen at the dealer to see if things like 
'the pod' and 'sport suspension' are being included in 'the build', not to forget those who
also ordered a sunroof?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

What happens if they have your car at the port. Can they give you an estimate when it will leave the port? and so on


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> What happens if they have your car at the port. Can they give you an estimate when it will leave the port? and so on


 There is information the 'head honcho' at the dealership can bring up on his computer that 
projects out projected build info as well as when the car is expected at the dealership. Usually, 
once the final build area has been reached by your car it is expected three weeks later at the 
dealership. I remember the computer showing my car having an expected completion date 
of 2/26 and delivery at the dealership 3/19 which proved to be accurate.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> There is information the 'head honcho' at the dealership can bring up on his computer that
> projects out projected build info as well as when the car is expected at the dealership. Usually,
> once the final build area has been reached by your car it is expected three weeks later at the
> dealership. I remember the computer showing my car having an expected completion date
> of 2/26 and delivery at the dealership 3/19 which proved to be accurate.


 Thanks


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

We heard slow leaving the port, to many 12's still around. It's a balance thing.


----------



## yellow337 (Aug 17, 2015)

*How long to get comm number?*

Wondering how long most people have had to wait to get their commission number. I did the paperwork for my R about 6 weeks ago. Dealer told me about 3 weeks ago it was accepted by the factory. Sounds like if that is indeed the case, my dealer should have a the comm. # by now. Are they just pulling my leg so I stick around? Order is at MSRP BTW.


----------

